# 10 Gallon Planted Tank



## Sphonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Just some pictures of my 10G tank....





















Adrian


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Your plants look very healthy! Nice work!


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

what is that stuff called that is growing super tall in the back left corner of the tank?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like a cabomba?


----------



## Sphonaut (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry no idea for the name. Tank looks currently like that...


----------

